# Promotions and offers...



## Rezasatfy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello everybody,

Can anyone help me on getting updated on promotions, events, offers, sales,... in Dubai?
Is there any web site in which this kind of information is updated on a daily basis?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do not know any but would be nice to have a site where could find specials and promos.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

fatwallet.com  .

umm.. the Entertainment Guide?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There was a website that would list items and meals in Dubai etc for a cheap price the only condition was that 20 people or so had to buy the actual item for it to go live. 

Good idea, good offers but could obviously do with some money for marketing as I've forgotten the website.


----------



## Mix (Jul 18, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> There was a website that would list items and meals in Dubai etc for a cheap price the only condition was that 20 people or so had to buy the actual item for it to go live.
> 
> Good idea, good offers but could obviously do with some money for marketing as I've forgotten the website.


There is one site called Gonabit.com and another called Cobone.com
I haven't bought any of the deals via either so can't vouch for them, but you can browse their current and past offers to see if they are running offers on the kinds of things you are interested in. Whenever I browse past, they always seem to have met the requisite number of buyers for the deals to "go live".


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Gonabit is pretty good


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

also dubaisavers.com


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't forget the numerous discount and loyalty cards.

Airmiles
Amber
Sirius (Jumeirah group)
Time Out CityCard
Wafi card
Rotana card
Dine In Hyatt
etc.

With some points can be redeemed for discounts or goods, with others you get immediate discounts at point of purchase.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I signed up to cobone.com and I must say that some of their deals are pretty good.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a fan of dealgobbler.com. Pretty good deals. Just got a 1 night stay deal at RAK with 4 tickets for my wife and two kids to Iceland for 330aed.


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

ive been using cobone for sometime now and brought many deals. im satisfied and i keep checking it time to time..might as well have a look at it


----------

